# What's a really good strapless bra?



## chic_chica (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a really good strapless bra...I'm 34C.

I've never had a strapless bra that fit me really well. I want one with good support. Help!

I normally wear Bali bras...never tried their strapless ones though.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 17, 2011)

Go to a lingerie store that does fittings and get them to measure and fit you.  Bras are very personal and what someone else likes, may not be what you want.


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

My favorite is Victoria Secret's Body Multi-Way (http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/Satellite?ProductID=1265724028865&amp;c=Page&amp;cid=1327029226084&amp;pagename=vsdWrapper)

I am a 34D and bought a 34D (I find I always have to size up to a 36 at VS, but not this bra). This is the only strapless bra I feel comfortable in! I put it on and never need to readjust, my boobs look amazing in it, and it is comfortable! I dont have problems with back bulge in this one either. I can dance the night away, jump up and down, etc and never need to worry. Sometimes I forget I am wearing it. 

It has 3 rows of hooks and very thick spandex banding that really makes this bra perfect. I have both he nude and black.


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 20, 2012)

GAP BODY!!


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 20, 2012)

I LOVE the sticky bras!!


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 27, 2012)

The VS biofit bra: http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/Satellite?ProductID=1265724072449&amp;c=Page&amp;cid=1327029209518&amp;pagename=vsdWrapper&amp;search=true

It's the only strapless bra that stays in place all day (but to be fair, the only other strapless VS bra I tried was in the pink collection). it also comes with clear straps, which is nice for when I wear a strapless dress but wear a cardi all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

there's no padding though, I'm a 32C and it makes me look kind of flat lol


----------

